
AR Wear - A clothing line offering wearable protection for when things go wrong. - bane
http://vimeo.com/74514464
======
droopyEyelids
What a concept. I think my mind just blew.

I have no insight into whether women want this, but if they're amenable to the
idea, imagine what the marketing engine behind something like the Susan G
Komen foundation mixed with the home security industry could do with this.

Already, home security advertisements imply that you should buy their product
if you don't want your wife to be raped. What if that could be extended to
people's feeling of compassion for women in general? Imagine how much would be
donated to buy these for Indian women after a rape scandal.

I always assume a company out to make money will eventually blur the lines of
morality like that, but the complication comes from this device's implication
that women are responsible for not being raped. I think people will be
seriously, seriously fucked up by the fact that this thing exists. If someone
is raped, how will she handle the idea that if she spent the money she could
have prevented it? How will parents feel if the worst happens and they didn't
buy this for their daughter? How will they feel if they _did_ buy it but she
wasn't wearing it? What about people who can't afford it? Think about what
_that_ could do to your self image! Or even worse, this only looks like it'd
work on a woman who has a narrower waist than hips.

I can also see legal trouble. What about the first lawsuit against a
college/concert venue/etc for bringing people together without providing
these? What about someone claiming indemnity _for_ providing them in an
otherwise unsafe environment? And that's not even getting into the skydiving
disclaimer the company selling 'em would have to use.

This has to be the craziest thing ever brought to market. I guess what I see
happening is another pink ribbon, ostensibly nonprofit. I actually hope that
happens, except this time the people behind it set an example of using 99% of
funds to make the device cheap and widely distributed instead of 'losing' 80%
of the money to 'administrative costs'.. though that still leaves the
manufacturers and material suppliers in a morally complicated position wrt
profits.

------
Amadou
They say it is easy for the wearer to remove, but hard for someone else to
take them off. Still it seems to rely on a sort of low-grade combination lock
which is going to take some amount of focus and manual dexterity. The first
question that comes to mind is how hard is it to remove for someone who finds
themselves doing the pee-pee dance?

------
ghshephard
First thought that came to my mind is how a paramedic/ER team is going to have
have to deal with this if they have a unconscious person and are trying to run
a catheter to figure out which drugs the person might have consumed.

I guess it comes down to the odds of ending up being raped versus ending up in
an ER ward after a night of partying (and the benefit/consequences to wearing
"AR wear" in each of those scenarios)

~~~
awakeasleep
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_shears](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_shears)

------
X-Istence
Here's a link to the IndieGoGo campaign:
[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ar-wear-confidence-
protect...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ar-wear-confidence-protection-
that-can-be-worn)

------
ChuckMcM
This is some interesting out of the box thinking. It seems almost like a
kevlar chastity belt. Which, if you want to insure you don't have relations,
is a good thing. As a father of three daughters I am a bit bummed that it has
come to this, one would hope that the world would become more civilized rather
than less.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
Chin up... this no more heralds the decivilization of the world than airbags
herald a rise in car crashes. While it's a terrible fact that it remains an
issue... it's heartening to see progress giving a better chance of walking
away with fewer scars to those whom the unthinkable happens to. It's not
enough, but it's a step forward, not back.

------
BadassFractal
How significantly different is this from the bullet-proof whiteboards people
tried to make a quick buck on?
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/03/education/edlife/bulletpro...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/03/education/edlife/bulletproof-
just-in-case.html?_r=0) Seems like both basically capitalize on fear.

~~~
chlostick
A very legitimate fear of a very common horrible event.

------
Freestyler_3
Are those plastic scissors and knife?

